
How to buy a $35,000 brand-new electric car for under $14,000 - edward
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/how-to-buy-a-35000-brand-new-electric-car-for-under-14000-2016-11-02
======
spaceflunky
All you have to do is live in Colorado, make sure all the confusing tax
credits apply to your income tax situation, and then qualify for a confusing
dealer financing scheme.

Sounds applicable to all of ~20 people...

